# CT for Sig Os



## jpljpl (30 Jul 2010)

I am thinking of a component transfer from the Reserve to Reg Force.

Does anybody happen to know if there is a demand for Signals Officers in the Reg force.

If so - are they offering any incentives (sign up bonuses) recently and what the terms are (how many years to serve).

Cheers.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Jul 2010)

You have to be already qualified in that trade to be eligible for Recruitment Allowance, if one applies for the trade. I think there is a list somewhere on the forums for understrength occupations which are eligible for RA, try to look around. Most of the info you want is in the Military Administration/CT and OT forum here.


----------

